# Obs.:



## coquis14

_Obs-se não tinha um Lula era até um país onde eu gostaría de viver_.O contexto é sobre as vantangens e o bonito que é morar no Brasil.O li num powerpoint mais ainda não pude encontrar o significado de *Obs*-se.
Obrigado de antemão


----------



## Vinny Ribeiro

Erros estruturais e gramáticais: 

Obs:. (Observação) Se não tivesse (ou mais correcto "houvera") um Lula, (O Brasil) seria até um país no qual eu gostaria de viver.

Entendeis agora?


----------



## coquis14

Vinny Ribeiro said:


> Erros estruturais e gramáticais:
> 
> Obs:. (Observação) Se não tivesse (ou mais correcto "houvera") um Lula, (O Brasil) seria até um país no qual eu gostaria de viver.
> 
> Entendeis agora?


Agora sim! você me esclareceu a duvida , mais neste momento estou tendo outra: o *até* na ultima parte da frase é figurado?
Muito obrigado
Cumprimentos


----------



## Vinny Ribeiro

"Até" neste contexto vem de "até mesmo." Como eu vejo que você está aprendendo também o inglês, eu diria que é o mesmo que o inglês "Brazil would *even* be a country [...]"

Não sei se a construção "hasta mismo" seria normal para o Espanhol. Você pode me confirmar isso? 

Abraço


----------



## olivinha

Acho que se poderia traduzir assim:
_Fíjese que si no hubiera un Lula, sería incluso un país donde a mí me gustaría vivir_.
(fijar = prnl. Atender, reparar, notar
incluso = *3. *prep. Hasta, aun. _Incluso a los enemigos amó._ U. t. c. conj.)

¿Qué os parece, chicos?
O


----------



## Outsider

"Si no tuviera* un Lula, sería incluso un país donde (a mí) me gustaría vivir."  

*"Tivesse" parece-me correcto. Refere-se ao país: se este país não tivesse um Lula... ("Se não _tinha_..." é mais coloquial.)


----------



## coquis14

Vinny Ribeiro said:


> "Até" neste contexto vem de "até mesmo." Como eu vejo que você está aprendendo também o inglês, eu diria que é o mesmo que o inglês "Brazil would *even* be a country [...]"
> 
> Não sei se a construção "hasta mismo" seria normal para o Espanhol. Você pode me confirmar isso?
> 
> Abraço


Não gostei dessa expressão , eu diría "incluso" ou "inclusive" mais isso confirma minha duvida.O Brasil é um país importante no mundo  ,o maior da *sudamérica*, porque o powerpoint fala *até *, eu entendo algo assim:Sem Lula  poderia ser considerado um país importante pórem ainda não é.
Acho que é como disse *Olivinha *e nessa maneira fica "figurado" no espanhol.
Sintam-se cômodos de corrigir meus erros
*Muito obrigado Viny *pelo interesse e *olvinha* também claro*.*


----------



## Vanda

Não, Coquis, o jeito que você acaba de dizer não é o sentido que damos ao até nesse contexto. A pessoa está considerando (e tem diversos motivos para talvez não querer morar ainda no Brasil)   que poderia achar motivos para viver aqui, independentemente da importância do país, caso não fosse o tal homem.


----------



## Mangato

A tradução da Oli e correcta. 
Inclusive uma tradução mais literal também da certo.
_Si no estuviera Lula, hasta sería un lugar donde me gustría vivir._
(Eu gostaria com Lula e sem Lula)
Hasta, é uma preposição que utilizamos frequentemente, com uma ideia de opção, depois duma frase condicional previa

Cumprimentos MG


----------



## coquis14

Mangato said:


> A tradução da Oli e correcta.
> Inclusive uma tradução mais literal também da certo.
> _Si no estuviera Lula, hasta sería un lugar donde me gustría vivir._
> (Eu gostaria com Lula e sem Lula)
> Hasta, é uma preposição que utilizamos frequentemente, com uma ideia de opção, depois duma frase condicional previa
> 
> Cumprimentos MG


Esta es la explicación que estaba buscando ,gracias *mangato*.
Gracias a todos!


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

olivinha said:


> Acho que se poderia traduzir assim:
> _Fíjese que si no hubiera un Lula, sería incluso un país donde a mí me gustaría vivir_.
> (fijar = prnl. Atender, reparar, notar
> incluso = *3. *prep. Hasta, aun. _Incluso a los enemigos amó._ U. t. c. conj.)
> 
> ¿Qué os parece, chicos?
> O


 Muito bem Olivinha!


----------



## olivinha

Gracias por vuestro feedback, Giorgio y Mangato  (tengo el ego que me explota ), pero volviendo a la pregunta original acerca de _obs_, creo que cambiaría _fíjese_ por _nota_. Es que antes había interpretado mal _obs-se..._ del primero post, que debe ser entendido como _obs.: se_...
Dicho esto, mi sugerencia es:
_Nota: Si no hubiera un Lula, sería incluso un país donde a mí me gustaria vivir._


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Gracias por vuestro feedback, Giorgio y Mangato  (tengo el ego que me explota ), pero volviendo a la pregunta original acerca de _obs_, creo que cambiaría _fíjese_ por _nota_. Es que antes había interpretado mal _obs-se..._ del primero post, que debe ser entendido como _obs.: se_...
> Dicho esto, mi sugerencia es:
> _Nota: Si no hubiera un Lula, sería incluso un país donde a mí me gustaria vivir._


 
Completamente de acuerdo. Centré mi atención en el significado de la preposición, y no presté la atención debida al significado de *obs.:*.

*Nota* es perfecto, como decimos por aquí, _para nota._

_Assim que, cuide seu ego. Seria terrivel que explodisse_
¡Parabéns!

*MG*


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

olivinha said:


> Gracias por vuestro feedback, Giorgio y Mangato  (tengo el ego que me explota ), pero volviendo a la pregunta original acerca de _obs_, creo que cambiaría _fíjese_ por _nota_. Es que antes había interpretado mal _obs-se..._ del primero post, que debe ser entendido como _obs.: se_...
> Dicho esto, mi sugerencia es:
> _Nota: Si no hubiera un Lula, sería incluso un país donde *a mí *me gustaria vivir._


Vanda, não se irrite por eu sair um pouquinho do tópico orginal, mas Olivinha, achas mesmo necessário incluir este "*a mí*". Não seria redundante ?
Por que não?
Nota: Si no hubiera un Lula, sería incluso un país donde me gustaria vivir. ?


----------



## coquis14

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Vanda, não se irrite por eu sair um pouquinho do tópico orginal, mas Olivinha, achas mesmo necessário incluir este "*a mí*". Não seria redundante ?
> Por que não?
> Nota: Si no hubiera un Lula, sería incluso un país donde me gustaria vivir. ?


Si , es un poco redundante, pero la persona en la frase original en portugués está hablando de si misma y no por los demás.
Saludos


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

coquis14 said:


> Si , es un poco redundante, pero la persona en la frase original en portugués está hablando de si misma y no por los demás.
> Saludos


Ok, pero cuando escribes o dices "no *me* gustaría vivir", ya se sabe que es él, por eso está escrito "me" y no "te" o "nos". Delante de eso, es que pregunto el porque de meter "a mí" si ya hay "me".


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Esa forma redundante suele usarse con frecuencia para hacer énfasis en que se trata de una opinión personal.

Saludos.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Esa forma redundante suele usarse con frecuencia para hacer énfasis en que se trata de una opinión personal.
> 
> Saludos.


Interesante la explicación........

Gracias y saludos.


----------

